# LBG - 24th November



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Yakkers

Met Redpheonix and Victor-victor this morning for an early morning paddle on the western side of LBG. I had to leave early (hence the early post) to come home for baby duty. However my 1 hour on the water did prove productive as 15 minutes in saw my PB redfin (15cm estimated)...I didn't take a photo as I know bigger are around.....not that found any, I bid farewell to Leigh and Victor and trolled slowly back to the launch site when bang, a massive hit from the smallest redfin I have ever caught, using 4lb this time the poor tacker had no chance of escape. 4 fish in 4 outings, not a bad result really. I hope Leigh and Victor have more to report when they return. Pics below of the yak set up and some Canberra scenery (none of fish).

Ashley


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

That is a very nice looking yak Ashley. Do you get decent in hull access via the center hatch? Those Qs are a Kiwi vessel are they not?

John


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

JT said:


> That is a very nice looking yak Ashley. Do you get decent in hull access via the center hatch? Those Qs are a Kiwi vessel are they not?
> 
> John


Thanks JT, yes it's a Kiwi vessel. The centre hatch is not massive, heaps of space in there, but it's more an issue of the size and length of what your trying to put in.....behind the seat is a bigger hatch, you can see it better in this pic. I plan on doing some camping trips out of her, so i will utilise the bow and stern concave sections with dry bags.

Ash


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

This was the oh no Lake Tuggeranong is closed outing on LBG with aleg75 and redpheonix early this morning. It was great to catchup with other members on AKFF! :lol:

The morning was very clear and still, sun coming up, fishing jumping all around us. Alas none jumped into our Kayaks we has to do it the hard way (the fun way) .

Few fish caught by all, manily redfin and redpheonix with a carp (was this his first carp?).

A few pictures from this morning efforts.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Pic missing - 2nd go ...


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

victor-victor said:


> Few fish caught by all, manily redfin and redpheonix with a carp (was this his first carp?)
> 
> 
> > Getting in some pre comp training Leigh.....did it take the softie?


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice Carp Red - thought I spotted you and Ash near Black Mountain Penninsular - scoping out launch spots for Tina. The pic with your (Ash's) [email protected] the boat ramp - dumb question where is it??


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Woo hoo nice work guys, wish i could have made it but i went for my car licence instead ( & passed thankgod! ),so Red finally caught a carp eh... what the hell did you pull that on?

Polar - if you mean the boat ramp its at Black Mountain peninsula... only way i can tell is the coppers log in the background 

So jelous guys.... well done!

Ps - Gatesy i think he is bitting your style! ( looking sun safe Leigh )


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

paffoh said:


> i went for my car licence instead ( & passed thankgod!


Hey Derek well done mate! so is that L's or P's now?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> paffoh said:
> 
> 
> > i went for my car licence instead ( & passed thankgod!
> ...


L's mate, P's in six month and then wooshska...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWUBshcAAWRfgAASQOf/+DjnXSq////wUAX+2AMDqyxksbRqhhqYJoBGkanoiTaJk0AxBg1D9SBU9IntTRPRAYjJiNBo0aGmjTT0mmmGmQRBGqM9TUaaaGEGmTIGg0yAc0xMACYAJgABMAATBIiJiInoptE8pgRpPUxPJNGgYgDADxyeG4biKsqlLRCY/J/VR5n2oXZX/fk5EcAmVrbAfAV1GiVWUIwBT+bCMghhInIAlRhOQqFkgYybfS1ICZCTVvNr5DqxFCu3zSUXfqzDlrIP9YnReUvblz22xo9YvshtVyQgpKlsGpAG5u+wwoccjlpbs4pg8UWehYd8MN3ZbpHuxWoIoVKFbHSWUQn6Mj7XT0Fhq+yrbW1ytbnmxzOpoZnq+dU5q0pdQU0v6I30ig16T4wbVIpHC6Oh+yWVVzHICZ7tnS/StIxibzmi7aWVs4E+9u5RMNKdJkUhU0PWatOx6oYQiWqvK047TRjgzWLvdWJp1AuRbXvJg977RPESDlbijFl2Wm9GjBp4YkAndi5l4tq1jUD8oNbXqeShmvLULhtUpr5mGVZaNI3Yo6UwhUiRX5rZI12lvbuiyVHtRW6wxPbmj3+Pu+HbxR4I3Zo7kfREh70Z3D2qPU/rLiY8/sER8XU1b+IWnA8UvB2CyD8BsZ83yf5UIQm218nA/KYUtjPuRCGIvu5bY60WEjw9fQ3PhSY6vZ4j+cGNpTFr9qNDOj7/BbUdKKeZnjM0kt3zOj1YulhEx7Y0m9C3qmaL4LIiQG3ktzqQ5wNMg+f82w9dmVjOeAeRoIs15IaNAZ4tF8qendDLEAjgqrMiG1Qnbg1RctLmH8RChJEQ4cOEQWMZIOJJxKWJLKJQ5fEym+WuG737t/w27N+Kt/M03qKLCN4qWOBYPKDlzeDeODjpmD6a8TwBiciSRnAiQXYKQWpIOCCZKaUYf9xFpleRZTM1inlGAjCWm6DwrsOdmgpHETiW04tBNm8jhGeO7tOQztGrEQ+1B906MCPHnTmVjwxBffIOkMNd9DYwiXxEaBnGj6pbaCgucGwjeh9VKHSmka9aID6Ho0QXYl0I3iPQbzTJGFyA3KAkxGWfVDjkRIzncMdQr/TG4GoYmxJjAITCWGT14mxq6wUDMAcDRx9IBdOw3LGBlvCg6c0uHpx3xdW/SAxEswH7QFOCEoXdROXXP3lFTJsYTMmoroXlcLHihG3mNLZtuRbIltnDicO3eb/cixrtaa7O6CGRJCKDZHBzcrnBL2HndEzAzhtffRc7ZlEvDOmgQYBwEQyeKoKZ14SRT1Kp6QFoCdIlBK8KgchARlWkIDORjaAZNyrqnDwTALwbwrIYgoS1FEEsEnlrbsFqwp6oAlmYklSBa81p0RZjTKhV4RlO8IJLccxqASMUsnSLN4GnGR6DhxZA6IVYlYrUW6ST3V59lrmR+3tK9djsJvBbiGO0WgFlAJ4gGcCEXuBo/ZZTKSb2+xcIBW+4PTpA+RnGtOVkUwewO/nLxb/EYppp55qrOVxuWNvKAkY3LXGvMOeM63LVGxtO8W6GqyQiy9MTQvXY6xSpgwjWGZBbA/ZdV2wrXMZlCYaMzTPL1kW4yLugTBovFSt0rlpSFDTshRY7AVxO4bMczz1YMcKemIYGwcOkctTfixWxREk0oTJ0bYaIxNIeZLIy1qdDegSRH+nOfAUifJkscMmE4PsGXVs5RSj9JCypGJsZISHrCuzNm5owY4RiB0SG0Qh75hUcRGcXIOZFFI9mmwLLljTsqL/jdbfQwja4Rs4zJIPRh6C72HX3cMjKj1wMoY05XOLqcGi8IjsRMDEtoxERASjtRXdbXfPnQVLWxiZGR87wqQhx0/8XckU4UJBlAbIX


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaF/UhkAADHfgAASQYf/8qFQFgov59+QMACmwiZTFMmnqaaHpPJPU8oeoG1NqNNBqp+p6TUNmqbJPUeU0yGgAaGQqZPUGjRoAAAAAyBA2gxGfFeDZ9zfhxENlOCcRBF/C9x3cVvkpTghXKuy61/pUHBpHVackcx6JosYmhlRASCi2pqKd85wzWw922XWMBDmZAFkMK3wFnkoO+kSwykHE2QGmUe66i3Gci5DJA76kKiroJ+sZpa+oKf9aA+yKwNbjnWWdZkCwxVBk8Epk8K0UzZUvEsh11Cas8YqY6gyAJjUil8syUfxdyRThQkKF/UhkA==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTe7ydgAADnfgAAScOfgCgGmXCo/7/6gMAEGNRFPRqntJppPKGjTTQD1NB6j9UZCgJhA0AAAAAA1NojU1J7IUyPU0PKNqNAHqbUEKHNvKhhST3YUMIz895IwTNVVo+OE/r3jkpY3isTKFU4I8ltDRTT8g1K81bnWyabOISsVHJQct56UuDAwj6UAdEh9+irkacrOf4+uZiO/Pg3LM4vA/Q/jomiqVgfDJwVC1rDKhDUBD6BdcP2Vtp83NpE+eDOL7zWA3BsJ2YdUUggu3hiwRGrrfBl9yRG5zPG4VpfbsPaYs1eUhvsCdIQihlG6l0q2FAniAszxk0qaz8W+ISBjMRtvJ+Fk4SCQgopAUTjLdKTjHhEMIRYRmtihBsNlVA4ki92JSX8XckU4UJA3u8nY


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for saving the cod for me, I know where to go now......hence why i tend to use 10lb braid.....however for this morning decided the 4lb mono would be ample for the redfin's, at least had a little tussle with them........

Never mind about the rock wall, plenty more trips to be had yet, was thrilled two add two more redfin to the tally! bout time I started catching fish on these lures I keep buying.


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

A fish is a fish Leigh regardless if you feel like kissing your cuz - if you guys are out tomorrow you might catch up with the missus - look for the purple perception contour - I will land locked supervising the the tinnies


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

reat report Leigh, love the photos ,its like having a new fishing magazine on my computer, keep em coming mate, its a shame that carp are a good for nothing fish, leigh if you catch a cod , for heavens sake dont tell Ash, the consequances could be catastrophic :roll: :roll: , i suppose he is still on the car roof paddling round canberra


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

bigbazoo said:


> reat report Leigh, love the photos ,its like having a new fishing magazine on my computer, keep em coming mate, its a shame that carp are a good for nothing fish, leigh if you catch a cod , for heavens sake dont tell Ash, the consequances could be catastrophic :roll: :roll: , i suppose he is still on the car roof paddling round canberra


hehehe, yeah I dont want to know, really.......just when, where, what was used! aghhhh damn Cod, no wonder they are the king of freshwater natives! I will personally buy each member a beer when I do get one! but you have to come to Canberra to cash in *L*

havent prefected the art of driving the car while rigged up on the roof yet! biggest hurdle at this stage is reversing out of the garage!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great stuff guys, loved the photos, the more the better I reckon. A carp on a lure, everyone caught a fish, and someone got their licence, sounds like a top day all round. Not long now and I'll be on the water with you guys.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Leigh, no carp to report from tuggeranong? I went with two other fellows, 14 rod between us (allowed for the carp comp) 1 fish landed, 4.5kilos, but roumors that an 8kilo won the biggest of the day. A redfin was also caught, easy catch as it was upside down and caught with a net.....still almost got biggest redfin for the day. No fish me for though.

How far south down Googong Leigh?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

